# Equipment Trailer



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

I was digging around the net today looking for info on a new equipment trailer, and came up with this trailer

Does anybody have any experience with this type of system? I was thinking it might work out well as both a dump and equipment trailer, all in one.

Andy


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

I have seen trailers like that around. I have also seen people haul their equipement in those type of dumpsters. I concirn would be 1) How do you keep your equipement tied down and 2) How much weight can the trailer actually hold?. 
Some guys that had the trailers eventually went to a chassis cab truck with the same rail system for the dumpsters. They eliminated the trailer and still hauled their equipement in the dumpster. Jake.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Its a great idea. There is a guy around here that has about 10 flatbed platforms for one hook truck. All with different configurations (i.e., turf sprayer, tree sprayer, hydroseeder, spreader, chipper box, equipment platform, and roll off dumpster).


----------

